# New 41 Mag Blackhawk



## br6ppc (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's my Christmas present:







This was the 1st load I tried with the revolver. 11gr Blue Dot under a Hunter's Supply 215gr SWC. Not too bad considering it still had the "cheese grater" grips on it. Yes it is a new Blackhawk with the internal lock. I haven't tried any more loads as I ran out of time. I changed the grips out with a set of rosewood grips from a 357 Mag Blackhawk. Yes, the grips fit fine without any modifications. I have already ordered a set of grips from Ruger. I may put them on the 357 Mag as these fit my 41 fine. Now I can work up some heavier loads with some H110 or Lil'Gun and some 250 gr WFNGC's. I'm not about to shoot full loads with the checkered plastic grips. They are kinda rough on your palms. Ruger, please put the rosewood grips back on my Blackhawks


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree completely about the grips.

Great looking wheelgun!!!


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 9, 2011)

*Update with new load*

I tried some new loads today. I tried some H110 with the 250 gr WFNPB's and 210 gr XTP's. The gun did not like H110 very much . I tried some Lil'Gun. Much better. It was okay with the 250gr WFNPB's. I tried 20.5 grs and CCI 250 primers with 210 gr XTP's. 






Now that's not bad at all. I'm not a practiced pistol shooter, so I'm happy with that group at 40 yds. My chrono started having fits and I didn't get but one velocity reading (1350 fps).

The revolver shoots MUCH better with the wood grips. There is a noticeable difference in recoil compared to my 44 mag SBH Hunter. I didn't push the loads any higher today than the one i posted. I have to get my chrono up and running.


----------



## GAR (Jan 9, 2011)

You casting your own WFN's or purchasing them?

Tom


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 9, 2011)

GAR said:


> You casting your own WFN's or purchasing them?
> 
> Tom



They are Cast Performance. I'm seriously thinking of getting my own LBT molds for my 357, 41 and 44 mags and casting my own.


----------



## GAR (Jan 9, 2011)

LBT molds are really nice, Only have one and it's in 45 cal.
Might want to look at the cast boolit web site and take a look at the vendor sales. Got some real nice molds in the LBT style and the prices are fair.

I just got done casting a bunch of 230gr LFN's for my 41 mags. They are a plain base design.

Take a look at that site above you will find a lot of good info.

Tom


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I've got CastBoolits bookmarked. I've looked at some of the group buys. There's a wealth of knowledge on that site for casting. That's the site that got me to casting. I've got a Lyman 358429 170 gr SWC and a Lee 310 gr RF GC mold.


----------



## GAR (Jan 10, 2011)

Funny you should mention the 358429. Have a Lyman 4 banger with the old style nut craracker handles and another one by N.O.E.

The N.O.E allows me to either make a solid or a HP design.

Will try to get a picture up later.

Tom


----------



## frankwright (Jan 10, 2011)

Great Gun, I have a 4 5/8" I bought in 1968. I have killed a handful of deer with it.
I know those heavy bullets work well but I have usually stuck with the 210 cast,JSP or lately the XTP.
I always used 2400 powder but have shot some loads using Unique. Mild recoil and still enough power for deer.
You sound like an experienced reloader so I know you are aware of the .41 Mag/Blue Dot Hoopla?
Blackhawks come with Plastic grips now


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 10, 2011)

frankwright said:


> Great Gun, I have a 4 5/8" I bought in 1968. I have killed a handful of deer with it.
> I know those heavy bullets work well but I have usually stuck with the 210 cast,JSP or lately the XTP.
> I always used 2400 powder .....



2400 works great in my 44 Mag SBH Hunter, but it burns dirty. Just haven't got around to trying it for my 41.



> Blackhawks come with Plastic grips now


 
Yes, the blued Blackhawks have an internal lock and they have plastic "cheese grater" grips. DO NOT listen to Ruger, the rosewood grips fit fine on Blackhawks. They will not fit on the new smaller frame Vaqueros. The grip frame is thinner than the black hawks and the internal lock will hit the rosewood grips on the Vaqueros. Ruger developed the palstic grips to alleviate this on the Vaqueros and also use the same grip on the Blackhawks. Ruger adamantly states the rosewood grips will not fit any Blackhawk w/internal lock. Well, look at the pics above. That Blackhawk did not come with those grips.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 10, 2011)

Watch for flame-cutting of the topstrap with those Lil Gun loads.

I have not seen it personally, but I have read a lot about it.


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 10, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Watch for flame-cutting of the topstrap with those Lil Gun loads.
> 
> I have not seen it personally, but I have read a lot about it.



Yes , I have heard the same thing about Lil'Gun. There are reports of flame cutting and the powder burning extremely hot. I am going to keep a watch on it. I just had some on hand that I tried for my 22 hornet. 

I am going to try some different primers with H110 and maybe get some W296 to try. My .357's love H110 w/ 180 gr WFNGC's and I have several hunting loads with H110 for my .44 Mag SBH Hunter. I would like to find a load the .41 likes with H110. Then I possibly could justify buying an 8lb keg of H110. I could use it for all my magnum revolvers.


----------



## maximusmagee (Jan 11, 2011)

I second the notion of keeping an eye on Lil'Gun.  My 41 magnum Redhawk began to exhibit a small amount of cutting on my forcing cone at which point I stopped using it entirely.  

I now use Accurate No. 9 or W296.  I believe the reason Lil'Gun causes these potential problems in some guns is due to a higher nitroglycerin content as compared to other similar powders.


----------



## maximusmagee (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh and nice Blackhawk.


----------

